# Ibm Thinkpad T40 2373



## HardcoreXJunkie (Oct 4, 2006)

I just wiped it because of fatal errors in the system, But i didnt write down all the drivers for it. so now i cant find them. I thought i had found the right video driver. BUT now any game that i could run before runs really slow now. I was able to run World of Warcraft with all the settings on high, and morrowind ran like a dream. Now if i try and play them they wont even load, and if they do, they dont run smooth at all. Does anyone have the drivers for the ibm thinkpad t40 2373? if so can i have them sent to me or a link to them. The graphics card was a ati radeon mobility 9000 but when i search it NO DRIVER IS FOUND! can someone help?

-hXcJunkie


----------



## ~PJ~ (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=TPAD-MATRIX

Try on here.


----------



## HardcoreXJunkie (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried. It installed the Ati Mobility Radeon 7500, I cant find the driver for a 9000 though. I guess it is a 7500 even though it didnt say that on a system info page i was on.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this. https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=293

Choose notebooks w/ati graphics.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...s/browseByProductLandingPage.vm&validate=true

Select your model from the drop down.

It is located on the bottom of the machine on a small black and white sticker above a barcode. After you uninstall the current driver and reinstall the one from here, run a manual Windows Update and select driver updates. Download any video updates.


----------

